# Oakley Canopy & O2 XL vs Dragon APX vs Electric EGB2



## Logan14 (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah, I'm a big fan of Oakley. I have Oakley sunglasses which I use (although not always on the slopes) and will be investing in Oakley goggles this season. I like the Fire Iridium lenses too. PErsonally prefer the look of the O2 XL to the Canopy, but that's purely from a looks perspective.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Note that the Electric EGB2 is *not* spherical, only the @G2, EG2.5 and EGB2S are.


----------



## Krazy (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah,but so many options and each of em has a feature on their own...


----------



## Krazy (Jul 23, 2013)

up up up up


----------

